# in search of a picture



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

You wanna buy or what?
Check out my website at www.playsofrays.com and let me know which photo you like. I will see what I can do to help your club.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

What photo sites have you been going to? Istock and dollarphotoclub have tons of pictures for download at 300 dpi. 

I've been getting great results at a resolution as low as 240 although our requirements are 300 at print size. So there is leeway there. And remember the 300 is at print size. 
You may want to consider instead of one shot all encompassing to go with a few shots put together like a photo frame. It opens up more possibilities than a single shot.

Done right you could also use a really bold, wide letter font and put the pictures into your club name. (using the type as a clipping mask)


----------



## MEandYouPhoto (Jul 1, 2014)

sumer said:


> You wanna buy or what?
> Check out my website at www.playsofrays.com and let me know which photo you like. I will see what I can do to help your club.


Fantastic Gallery! You should really give some tips to other aquatic photographers!


----------



## Qwe (Jul 8, 2013)

sumer - preferably free, but if it's the right picture, I could see us paying for it.

GraphicGr8s - the collage idea isn't a bad one, if we can't find the perfect one, thanks! I'll also check out your links, these were the sites recommended to me that I've been browsing in my free time:
http://www.freeimages.com/
http://freerangestock.com/
http://freephotosbank.com/
http://www.imagefree.com/
http://pixabay.com/
http://www.publicdomainpictures.net/
http://www.rgbstock.com/
http://designinstruct.com/photography/best-free-stock-photos/


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

What is the name of your club?


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

sumer said:


> You wanna buy or what?
> Check out my website at www.playsofrays.com and let me know which photo you like. I will see what I can do to help your club.


Gorgeous pics! Care to share any settings, or tips?


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

kman said:


> Gorgeous pics! Care to share any settings, or tips?


We should not hack this thread but since you both asked here are a few *tips*:
* Always have more than enough light on the fish. 
* Patience is the key. Wait for the magic moment. 
* Gear really doesn't matter much. Just any DSLR would work. Buy micro filters for the kit lens. I have many photos on my website taken that way.
* Keep practicing and don't forget to have fun


----------



## Qwe (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't mind a little hijacking, just a lot of it 
Also, sumer, your pictures are amazing, good work! Unfortunately, though, they don't really fit the description of what we're looking for 

Pioneer Valley Aquarium Society is the name of the club, PVAS for short...


----------

